# Tuna is it safe



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

My neighbour has given me some tins of Tuna for the dogs but I see it is in brine is it safe to give them?


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I expect it isn't really as the brine is salty, however before I was more clued up on all things dog we used to give Rory brined tuna and even the drainings all the time and it didn't appear to have an adverse affect, quite the opposite.


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

If I remember correctly you shouldn't give tinned tuna as it contains a high level of mercury.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

In moderation, it's OK. As above, it's due to the mercury content rather than the brine


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Just rinse the brine off under the cold tap while it's in the tin, keeping the lid partially on to help drain it. Okay in small amount but as been said does contain mercury and not advised for pregnant women because of this.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Could always make tuna cake, cut it up and freeze it instead. That way you can give them little bits at a time if you're worried about the mercury content. Spen loves tuna cake. I use a liver cake recipe and just use tuna instead of liver.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Brine is really not an issue, mercury is but I would feed it to the dog as a one off.......


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> Brine is really not an issue, mercury is but I would feed it to the dog as a one off.......


Phew! I can stop feeling bad about the old boy then 

He only used to get the juice if we were having it or the meat if we ran out of dog food  but he could tell a tin of tuna coming out the cupboard as it left the shelf, tins of beans, nothing, tin of tuna and you would trip over the dog as you stepped back, I have no idea how he knew


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I often give tinned tuna to my dog for dinner like half a can added to her food and I use it to make tuna mayo I didn't know about mercury. Mine is in spring water so no fat and it washed before we eat it to wash off any salt.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I eat Tuna in olive oil every day in a salad or sandwich.

My girls alway's have tuna every other day in a small amount and love it


----------

